
Will technology prevent the next food shortage crisis? - keither
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/25/will-technology-prevent-the-next-food-shortage-crisis/?ncid=rss
======
dozzie
By the very definition, the _next_ food shortage crisis will be something that
was not prevented by _anything_. If it was prevented, it wouldn't happen.

Please think of a better title next time.

